# How to start LAN connection with windows(xp) startup.



## sunshine2405 (Jul 3, 2009)

What is the method for starting lan connecton  with windows startup?/

I have tried adding it  in startup list but not working.
Even through registry method its not working.
I think xp is able to only execute .exe files on startup but not .lnk.

Please tell a method if i am wrong.




Thanks


----------



## AdmnPower (Jul 3, 2009)

Well if you're talking about getting windows to start a network connection when your computer boots up this should happen automatically (provided the connection is not disabled). So it's possible if said connection isn't starting properly that there is a problem with your install of windows, what's more likely is that your computer either doesn't have the adapter you're trying to start or it has gone bad and the computer no longer recognizes it.


----------



## AdmnPower (Jul 3, 2009)

Another possibility is that you don't have proper drivers for said adapter, sorry I forgot to include that above.


----------



## sunshine2405 (Jul 3, 2009)

I want even though network wire cable is unplugged but sill there sholud be icon for connection in taskbar at startup.

I am using VPN over teamviewer which created that connection.
I can see Teamviewer VPN Adapter properly installed in device manager.
I dont understand why windows is able to enable my nic connection on startup but not Teamviewer connection.


----------



## sunshine2405 (Jul 4, 2009)

I think i have found the solution.
Firstly enable the connection that you want to start at startup 
and then turn off your computer.(preferably dont restart it.)
Switch it on again and you will notice the connection  enabled at startup even though network wire cable is unplugged.
Remember not to disable it anytime.
If you want it to disable for any instance , dont forget to enable it before turning your computer off.
To conclude, all that connections will be enabled at startup which were enabled before the computer was turned off.


----------



## AdmnPower (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds like your problem was a lot simpler than I thought it was.... if you want stuff to show up in your task bar even when not connected there is a check box under the connection's properties for that.


----------



## gto286 (Jul 8, 2009)

assuming your windows is intalled right and drivers installed and net connection is enabled..
once your pc is fully booted up
start->>run
type in cmd hit enter
you get dos prompt.

type in ipconfig 
you get an ip address your all good.
if you want to see it in the notification area you have to go into the network connections  right click on the local area connection 
choose status. then in the window choose properties

tick the two boxes at the bottom
[]show in notification when connected.
[]limited no connectivity
and whoolah! the little monitor icons will show next to your clock 

hope that helps


----------

